# Need help on labeling



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

This is a state law question, but most states 
have requirements for things like lip balms,
as such things can be considered "food items"
given that they are used on the lips.

Marlene Thomas (from TN) is a constant lecturer
and workshop leader on the subject of things like 
bee-product based hand lotions and such. Track
her down via http://www.tnbeekeepers.org.

If anyone knows the subject cold, it would be her.


----------

